# Now that you've gotten your hands on Moth Brown...



## aziza (Feb 20, 2007)

...what do you think about it? Hmmm? Just wondering. I think it's pretty and I used it a good handful of times already. I think I might go back and get another one (if they have any left hahaha!)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

I think its a great contouring color, I think I can understand what the hype was all about


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 20, 2007)

I had to buy two.  I'm making a significant dent in that Barbie - and considering buying a third.  I can't stop wearing it!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out how to wear it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 20, 2007)

I really want it even though I have a colour exactly like it already.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm loving it! I do a light smokey eye almost everyday, and it's perfect for that!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 20, 2007)

It's great on me(NW15; green eyes; brunette).
I love the fact that it's brown, no, it's gray,no,wait; it's _plum!_
I have a weakness for neutral-but-not-boring eyeshadows.
I find myself a little reluctant to wear the Barbie down, though, even though I'm a grown woman.
I may have to go for "seconds."
I wish MAC would make it permanent, along with "Rocking Chick" lipstick.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I'm still trying to figure out how to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I passed the first time,  and I passed this time.  I think it's ugly *runs and hides*   However,  I love beautyburst and everybody seems to be hating that one.  To each her own I guess.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I passed the first time,  and I passed this time.  I think it's ugly *runs and hides*_

 
That's okay. It can be kind of a tricky color. I think I actually prefer "French Grey," which is fortunate, because I bought two of those.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I adore moth brown. It's the kind of colour that either looks amazing on someone or it doesn't work. I like to wear it on the lid with blue peep in my waterline, it looks beautiful!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I passed the first time,  and I passed this time.  I think it's ugly *runs and hides*   However,  I love beautyburst and everybody seems to be hating that one.  To each her own I guess._

 
I actually like Beautyburst...I layered it with Carbon for a smoky eye and it looked hot!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 20, 2007)

I like moth brown as a crease color with purples and greens.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm loving it so far!  So much that I haven't played with Beautyburst so far, even tho it's the first one which caught my eye.  So far I've paired it with Magic Dust, Springtime Skipper/Swimming, Budding Beauty (until I get Playful!)... I can't wait to try it out with purples!  Love it as a smokey eye, crease, outer corner, even inner corner at times... I think I'll be going for a backup!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 20, 2007)

I freakin love it...for the 2 1/2 minutes I got to play with it....as I was depotting the barbie e/s last night....moth brown was my last one...and wouldn't you know it, the one time I had a mishap it was with that...as I was poking through the bottom plastic, knife went right through the pan shattering the shadow forever lol.....I ordered 2 more today....


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 20, 2007)

One of my new fav shades. It's a great contour and works with A LOT of the shades in my collection. I really like this one and would consider buying a second... and possibly a 3rd =)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so happy I got it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 20, 2007)

I was on the fence about it, and I am loving it!  If I can find it, definately getting a backup!  I love beautyburst too!  I think the shadows were my favorite part of the collection!


----------



## Marcita (Feb 20, 2007)

I get compliments on it all the time. I have the original but bought the Barbie version just to have one.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 20, 2007)

I wanna know what colours you use with it!!!???


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 20, 2007)

i looove it! i bought it because of all the hype & i'm so glad i did!


----------



## amoona (Feb 21, 2007)

I also bought it because of all the hype! haha everyone was saying how unique it was and I'm glad I bought it. I really like it and can't wait to play with it more.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 21, 2007)

Love LOVE LOve it!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 21, 2007)

i love it with springtime skipper. (i FINALLY got them today) and tomorrow im going to try it with parrot. i MIGHT post a FOTD.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 21, 2007)

i wasn't really expecting to like it, but i knew i would buy it anyway because i missed out on it the first time. it looked so blah in the pot. however, upon getting it home and playing with it, i see what the hype is about. it is amazing with smudged black liner for a not-too-over-the-top smoky eye, and i imagine it will blend well with brighter colors for some funkier, more colorful looks. it goes on well, and seems to blend well also. definately am looking forward to getting time to play around with it some more. i almost am considering getting a back-up, if i can find it anywhere.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 21, 2007)

I fell in love with Moth Brown since Madame B...  so much I bought 2 back then..  and now I have 2 with the Barbie collection!    Its a fab color!--


----------



## macslut (Feb 21, 2007)

I love it.  It makes my blue eyes pop.


----------



## User40 (Feb 21, 2007)

Love it!!! I bought it solely based on everyone's high opionion of it, so thanks guys! I use it as a crease shadow. It's very versatile; goes with everything. I especially like it with Whisper and Gallant.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 23, 2007)

I love this color!  It's smokey looking hot!!  Other than a brow highlight color and some liner, I can rock this eyeshadow by itself.  I want a back up now and at first, I was not even going to order Moth Brown.  Who knew!


----------



## als1626 (Feb 23, 2007)

Applied with a light hand and paired with magic dust this is a perfect work look for me.  I decided to go with a lot of black liner and mascara and it looks great that way too! I bought two of these and may even buy a 3rd - this is an eyeshadow color I've never seen before.  It is most similar, imho, to shu uemura's metallic silver, but it's less sparkly/shimmery. Considering that was my "everyday" eyeshadow, I like Moth Brown even more because it's a bit more adult-looking.

I didn't think I'd like Barbie all that much but the colors are SO wearable on me (nw20, dark auburn hair, hazel/green eyes).  I'm also loving Don't Be Shy blush, Pearl Blossom BP and Sweet n' Single lipstick - along with the MB and MD, this is a perfect work look. I just can't figure out what eyeliner to wear with this combo - any suggestions??


----------



## TM26 (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I'm still trying to figure out how to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me to. I am trying to figure out how to make it look like I didn't just lose a fist fight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the color, I just need to play with it more I guess.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I wanna know what colours you use with it!!!???_

 
I'm new to "Moth Brown," too, and it _is_ a little dark, but I used the following today:
Stila "Cloud" lashes to [approximately] brows
"Moth Brown" applied with a crease brush(MAC 224 or similar) to creases and outer corners
"Magic Dust" in inner corners and on brow bones
This combination seemed to work fine on me(NW15; brunette; green eyes). I think maybe the key with "Moth Brown" is to use it sparingly, only in small areas like outer corners and creases.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 23, 2007)

my MA did my make-up with moth brown and beauty burst and honestly i thought i would never own either color....i was really surprised and love it but now i just need to find some good combos besides star violet and beauty burst to work with it on me. i'm debating as to wether i should buy a back-up...i hate when i think i will never buy a color and then end up loving it once i try it out....


----------



## user79 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just bought it too, and I haven't tried it yet but swatched in on my hand. I love it! It's such a perfect colour for wearing at the office when you want a more subtle smokey eye, as it's not too harsh. I think it will work wondefully with a lot of the shadows I have...


----------



## cno64 (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't gotten a back-up of "Moth Brown" yet. Do you all think I should, or is there a permanent color that's comparable?


----------



## rainbow (Mar 2, 2007)

i have gotten my [moth brown] from madame b collection, as much as i love the shade but i havent been using it as often. reason being i m kinda simply lousy @ mix-and-match colors. besides pairing it up with pink shade, wat other shade can i pair it up with or how can i bring out the  color? 

i m a NC25, with black eyes. tia.


----------



## jenii (Mar 2, 2007)

I love it. It's really versatile. I should have bought two!


----------



## user79 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 

 
_i have gotten my [moth brown] from madame b collection, as much as i love the shade but i havent been using it as often. reason being i m kinda simply lousy @ mix-and-match colors. besides pairing it up with pink shade, wat other shade can i pair it up with or how can i bring out the  color? 

i m a NC25, with black eyes. tia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wore it today with Mystical Mist (a dark grey-purple) and it looks great. Try it with purples!

I could also see it working with navy blue and silver shades. It doesn't really show up as a warm brown on me at all.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got it on today as a crease colour with Seedy Pearl on the lid. It's quite subtle and it does look brown (it definitely DOESN'T on the pot IMHO)... tonight I'm going to try something more dramatic with it. It's a really complex shade isn't it...


----------



## rainbow (Mar 2, 2007)

*MissChievous* ~ thanks for sharing the tips! will try it with purple and maybe some other plum shades since i have plenty of those.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 2, 2007)

it looks hot with nocturnelle e/s. XD

I'm thinking it might look good with shale too..but I haven't played with those two yet. haha.


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 4, 2007)

I love it! It works so well with pink and purple looks (which is what I wear 90% of the time).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2007)

I love it. Didn't check it out with Madam B. but glad I did this time around.


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_I love it! It works so well with pink and purple looks (which is what I wear 90% of the time)._

 
I tried it with Bright Fuschia and everyone at worked liked it.


----------



## kalice (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, now that I got moth brown, I use it as a reference to compare the colour to so I can mix a dupe. I'm terrified of using it up and I haven't even marred the embossing!

I found that using a black eyeliner as a base, pack on some minimally shimmery dark brown ( I use a cheap drugstore one) that is similar to moth brown's base brown/charcoal colour, and then dust it with parfait amor. It's not exactly the same, but it has a similar purple/brown complex duochrome. 

Until I feel I am worthy of moth brown, I will keep it squirreled away in my triple locked safe.


----------



## obbreb (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Moth Brown applied wet on me. Such a beautiful color, wish I bought a backup.


----------



## pomegranatesix (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe I'm too warm toned or something, but Moth Brown is just a greyish purple on me. I don't see the complexity that people people have been raving about. I like it a lot, and I think it's pretty, but not... extraordinary.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought my first ever backups - Moth Brown and Whistle.  LOVE the Barbie shadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Moth Brown with pink and purples best.  I wore it yesterday like this:

Lovely Lily pigment on lid, Moth Brown in the crease, Beauty Marked a bit in the outer crease, Seedy Pearl to highlight, Macroviolet to line.  Got SO many compliments!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_lol, now that I got moth brown, I use it as a reference to compare the colour to so I can mix a dupe. I'm terrified of using it up and I haven't even marred the embossing!

I found that using a black eyeliner as a base, pack on some minimally shimmery dark brown ( I use a cheap drugstore one) that is similar to moth brown's base brown/charcoal colour, and then dust it with parfait amor. It's not exactly the same, but it has a similar purple/brown complex duochrome. 

Until I feel I am worthy of moth brown, I will keep it squirreled away in my triple locked safe._

 
 I havent used mine but a couple times, I dont want to mess up the embossing either!LOL
Anyway I found a good dupe, its Wet and Wild plum/prune. Its nearly identical. So I use the Wet and wild and leave my moth brown in the box, just because its got Barbie embossing on it and I dont want to mess it up!! LOL


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is anyone having problems with the blendability of this shade? It feels smooth on the eye but I'm having a bit of problems blending it out into the crease.

I soooooo wish they made this in a Veluxe Pearl finish!!!!


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought Moth Brown when it came out with the Madame B collection but must admit that it has just sat in my palette doing nothing since then... I just kept looking past it *is ashamed*

But now since the second lot of hype about it I've cracked it out!  Been wearing it with pinks and green and purples like a lot of others here... but I LOVE it with aquas and teals... yesterday I wore it in the crease with Playful on my inner v and Turquatic over Sea Me s/s over my lid - it was soooo pretty!!


----------



## divaster (Mar 8, 2007)

I missed out on this the first time around, but after I saw it I knew I HAD to have it. I was right. I love this color. It doesn't look that brown on me at all, it's purply gray and looks great with my green eyes. It's probably my favorite e/s ever. I've got 2 backups!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 9, 2007)

It looks amazing with green eyeshadows in the crease and outer V. I think it really compliments my green eyes even on it's own.


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 9, 2007)

I missed out on it the first time around and Im glad that I bought it.  I love it.  so pretty


----------

